# Kiddie Meth- "Strawberry Quik"



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2007)

Got this message today:

Children's Meth 

There is a very scary thing going on in the schools right now that all need
to be aware of. There is a type of _*crystal meth going around that looks like
strawberry pop rocks*_. It smells like strawberry also and _*it is being handed
out to kids in school yards*_   in AR. I'm sure it will make its way around the
country if it hasn't already. Kids are ingesting this thinking that it is
candy  

Apparently it's true, too


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 11, 2007)

Flipping disgusting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, as if parents didn't have enough to worry about.


----------



## Queen Beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Wholly Cripes!  

I can't imagine what this does to the kids that ingest this shit!  


Drug dealers are the scum of the earth!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 12, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> Drug dealers are the scum of the earth!



Kill'em all, the devil has a special place for scum like these.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 13, 2007)

I've heard about this through work. It's not really that surprising but it's dissapointing.


----------

